#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  با فرمتهای گرافیکی آشنا شوید

## sam_electronic

با فرمتهای گرافیکی آشنا شوید



گر چه GIF ،BMP ،JPG وTIF شبیه به کدهایی مخفی هستند که جیمز باند از آنها استفاده می‌کرد! اما واقعیت این است که این کدها بیانگر قالب‌های رایج گرافیکی هستند که به عنوان یک کاربر کامپیوتر ممکن است با آنها برخورد کنید. از آنجا که برای یک فرد مبتدی گرفتار شدن در پیچیدگی‌های قالب‌های گرافیکی دور از ذهـن نیسـت، در ایـن مقـاله سعی شـده اسـت الفبای الگوهای گرافیکی را بـه نحوی سـاده بیان کـنیم تـا از ایـن رهـگذر بـتوانید کدهای گرافیکی را همانند کارآگاهی زبردست رمزگشایی کنید و بهترین قالب گرافیکی را برای نیازهای خود انتخاب کنید.

----------

*gunesh22*,*hamid236*,*nekooee*,*shaho48*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

